# Age 50 DE IVF - UK or abroad-what clinic?



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Ninejigs said:


> Hello
> Can anyone help me please. At age 49 we went to Prague for egg donor IVF.
> We were so happy to fall pregnant. Unfortunately our joy became heartbreak at 8 weeks when our little baby's heartbeat had stopped. I think of our baby everyday and think of how far along in my pregnancy we should have been. The pain and heartache is always there.
> Unfortunately I cannot try again in Prague as I am now 50. I have two frozen embryos. I am insure if I can move them to another clinic. Clinic said possibly Bulgaria but offered no more info.
> ...


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya can only speak for Serum they will treat you up to your 51st birthday (unless something changed very recently - check agates files in her siggy to clarify as she has all recent law changes in there). When are you 51? They close clinic whole month of August for staff vacation just so you're aware x


----------



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Blondie71
I have just turned 50. So was hoping to get another cycle in August/ Sept. I was told by a fertility nurse that deals with clinics in Greece that clinics only treat upto 50. Very disappointed, possibly only certain clinics treat only to 50. I will have a look at Agates Serum details. Thank you for your help. I have to decide what I am doing as I feel time is going by too quickly. I am on waiting list at GCRM. Thank you for your help.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Dogus have no age limit. I gave birth at 57.
I beleive sofia clinic in bulgaria also treat over 50.
Please feel free to pm me if you wish.
Morganna xx


----------



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you Morganna.
I will look at Dogus and the clinic in Bulgaria. Congratulations to you on the birth of your little girl. Wonderful.


----------



## Suziefloozie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Ninejigs

Good luck on your journey, just to add to Morganna's reply Dogus used to have Dr F and Dr S working there, Dr F has now moved to a new clinic with Julie and Umit and is now called Cyprus IVF Centre "team miracle" this is where I went for treatment and I believe Morganna was treated by Dr F too, hope that helps


----------



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you Suziefloozie I will have a look at their website. It is good to know that you were happy with the care and treatment you had there. 
So hoping my chance of a family is isn't over. 
I have been told by GCRM that I nearing the top of the waiting list as I have been on for over 4 months. I came off the waiting list when I was pregnant and I was put on deferred list for several months. Only went back on the active list a couple of weeks ago.
GCRM is nearer for me but will give me less eggs as will be sharing . 
Going abroad to Cyprus or Greece (unsure if upper age limit is 50 or 51 ) will possibly give more eggs from my donor. Than sharing in UK.
Thank you for this info will check it out .


----------

